# TiTbu?



## pilot25 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just flashed yet another ROM and have found my batch restore for my apps is gone weird. It wants me to approve the install of each app before restoring. I have unknown sources checked as well as debugging. Normall it would install all the apps in a string.

Anyone else have this?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

pilot25 said:


> I just flashed yet another ROM and have found my batch restore for my apps is gone weird. It wants me to approve the install of each app before restoring. I have unknown sources checked as well as debugging. Normall it would install all the apps in a string.
> 
> Anyone else have this?


Only Pro skips the approvals.


----------



## pilot25 (Jul 31, 2012)

got that too....


----------



## pilot25 (Jul 31, 2012)

F! I fixed it. Sorry. Please delete.


----------

